# Ankerleine verstauen? so geht's!!



## Medo (21. Januar 2004)

moinsens alle zusammen!

wer kennt das nicht ;+ 

was mache ich mit meiner ankerleine? wie wickel ich sie auf?

was nehme ich für ein system um sie auch schnell genug abgewickelt zu bekommen?

wie kriege ich das hin ohne rostende materialien?

und dann..... was kostet so was?

also ich hab da mal ein problem.... :c 

nun zur einfachen lösung!!

es kostet knapp 5 €uronen, kein rost, ca. 20m leine,
und händling so naja aber besser als wickelbrett.

bei bedarf und zeit meinerseits werde ich noch eine bastelanleitung basteln, nur vorab ein bild des prototypen made bei medo :q .

das kleinere teil ist zum eindrehen, die schlaufe zum befestigen
und der anker zum festmachen auf der see (für free).

Ansonsten zu begucken am kommenden Sa. in ...?

gruss jörg.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (21. Januar 2004)

Die Idee ist nicht schlecht und das Material überall zu bekommen. Gut du.
Ich habe mein Ankerseil zusammengelegt in einem Kunstsoffkasten liegen links von mir in der Tasche vom BB. Bisher hatte ich noch keine Verdüdderungen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (21. Januar 2004)

Die Idee ist echt nicht schlecht..... nur watt iss wenn das Seil nass ist ?? Passt das denn alles auch wieder rein, wenn´s Seilchen im Durchmesser dicker geworden ist ??
Bin gespannt auf den Praxistest aber bitte im Salzwasser!

Wie trocknet das Ganze denn später??

Sorry, will nichts schlecht machen Medo, frage halt nur mal so.:m


----------



## Reppi (21. Januar 2004)

Medo Düsentrieb........:m 
Wo bleibt die elektr. Seilwinde; ach ja ist auf´m Beiboot verstaut:q  
Laß Dir mal was einfallen,wo ich die Autobatterie für den E-Motor unterbringe.......
Tendenz geht bei mir eher Wochenanfang...........wenn das doch nicht so schwe....kalt wäre.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Meerforellenfan (21. Januar 2004)

whow was für eine ordnung an bord


----------



## Free (21. Januar 2004)

*TOLL*

Mensch Medo-
klasse Sache, klappt es denn auch im harten BB einsatz?
ich würde mich gene mal selber davon überzeugen 
Du mußt aber viel Zeit haben Dir sowas auszudenken
Bis demnächst im Wasser
Reppi ist es zur Zeit zu kalt

Was hast Du für Deine Banane bezahlt? und ist sie schon da?


Gruß Bernd


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (21. Januar 2004)

Moin Medo,
gute Idee, werde ich mal ausprobieren.

Endlich keine "unfreiwilligen Fesselspiele" mehr an Bord :q 

Grüße Stephan :g


----------



## Dorschdiggler (21. Januar 2004)

> unfreiwilligen Fesselspiele


 ... schade Stephan...die haben mir immer am meisten Spass gemacht :q 

@ Medo...... nicht schlecht, aber da bleibe ich lieber bei meinem blauen "Plastikding"...allerdings habe ich das Ende der Ankerleine nach unserem letzten Gespräch nun am Belly gesichert ...


----------



## ulbrahe (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ankerleine verstauen? so geht's!!*

Hallo liebe Angler,
bin gerade dabei mir eine kleine Angelausrüstung mit Angelboot (erstmal Schlauchboot) zuzulegen. Habe mich über die lange Ankerleine geärgert. 
Der Idee von Medo ist zwar gut#6 ,habe aber im www eine Kassetten-Ankerleine gefunden, und werde sie mir zulegen. Finde ich praktischer. Link anbei!
Viele Grüße
ulbrahe (Ulrich)
http://www.rhema-werkzeuge.de/f4ad5996-2c18-4aea-bc94-ddd75f88b3f7.html?


----------



## Micky (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ankerleine verstauen? so geht's!!*



ulbrahe schrieb:


> Der Idee von Medo ist zwar gut#6 ,habe aber im www eine Kassetten-Ankerleine gefunden, und werde sie mir zulegen. Finde ich praktischer. Link anbei!
> Viele Grüße
> ulbrahe (Ulrich)
> http://www.rhema-werkzeuge.de/f4ad5996-2c18-4aea-bc94-ddd75f88b3f7.html?


 
"Günstiges" Teil... |uhoh:


----------



## belle-hro (14. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ankerleine verstauen? so geht's!!*

......... und so ein geringes Packmaß |uhoh: 

Sorry, fürn Boot o.k., abä für Belly nich geeignet.

Bei dem ganzen Gedöns überleg ich schon mir nen Beiboot in Form eines Babyschlauchbootes zu zulegen. Dat Gerödel rein und ans BB angetüddert.

Dann wird aus meinem BBB ein BBBBB (Belle´s Belly Boat Bei Boot) |muahah:


----------



## Hamburgspook (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ankerleine verstauen? so geht's!!*

Moin,

na klar, dass man als Shop-Betreiber diese Idee gut findet......|kopfkrat:q

Gruß
Spook


----------



## friggler (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ankerleine verstauen? so geht's!!*

Als Ultra-Light Version eine Automatik Hundeleine. Die Schnur sollte gegen eine bessere (3mm mit ca. 100Kg Tragkraft) aus dem Bootszubehör ausgetauscht werden. 
Funzt bestens ;-)

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## maesox (15. Mai 2007)

*AW: Ankerleine verstauen? so geht's!!*



MikeFish schrieb:


> Die Idee ist echt nicht schlecht..... nur  Passt das denn alles auch wieder rein, wenn´s Seilchen im Durchmesser dicker geworden ist ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

